# totally clueless



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

I got some old spinner baits from a friend of mine today that are banged up and paint has wore off and some just dirty and they need a new paint job or touch up, but i have no idea what to do. 

I've got no idea on what kind of paint i need to use, what i have to do to the lure before i paint it or after? any info will be helpful

thanks!


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I would just get all the paint off it if not already gone then just get some jig head paint at a sporting goods store. You can also just use regular paint I would have to check what it is that I used cause its been sometime since I ve used it, but I painted them then used clear nail polish to clear coat them and give them a nice sheen. Like I said though its been awhile, I used to tie my own jigs with deer and squirl hair and painted all the jig heads. Where i live now I just dont have the room to set everything up again and start making them. I made a ton of flies and jigs so I havent needed to either. I think your best bet is paint from like gander mtn. or a place along the lines of that.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Clueless....was hoping to learn from you....now we are both clueless.

This forum.....and this site....has some history talking about paint and lures. You can find those threads using the "search" feature here at OGF. 

Dont think you will find paints at Gander, Dicks and such. Rodmakers in Strongsville can help you. Craft/model places can help you. jannsnetcraft.com can certainly help you.

Good luck. Be safe out there.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you can remove the skirts from the spinner baits first, you will have an easier time of refurbishing them.

You should probably start by *removing all the old paint with a wire wheel.* If you have access to a rotary tool, such as a Dremel or something similar, they make a wire wheel, which can be purchased at any Walmart for about $3. That little wire wheel is excellent for removing paint from spinnerbaits. It is handy for a variety of things really.

After removing the paint, you can *apply a coat of primer* designed for metal. Perhaps Rustoleum of some type would work well, and in fact the Rustoluem paints would probably work well for apply color to the baits as well.

You would be in really good shape if you have access to an airbrush to apply the paints because you could get fancy and paint fades and scales etc to the baits, but you could also *apply the paint colors with a small watercolor type paint brush.*

After painting the base colors on the bait, you could *apply eyes *by using some black vinyl and a small paper punch or you could by the small 3D holographic eyes and just stick them on.

When you're done, just *apply a coat of Devcon 2 ton epoxy* over the paint job and eyes and rotate the bait for about 15 minutes or so until the epoxy "sets up." Hang the spinnerbait up somewhere for about 4 to 6 hours and you can them re-apply the skirts or even some bucktail.

If you use bucktail, which I love using, you can put stripes on the bucktail by fanning it out on a piece of cardboard and drawing stripes with a black permanent marker. You could also apply dots and/or use a variety of colors other than black to decorate the hair.

*Envirotex lite, which is a material we often use for wood baits would probably be a better choice,* but after applying it, the bait must be rotated for at least 2 to 6 hours because it is thinner and has more of a tendency to run off the bait. However, you could apply multiple coats of envirotex and just hang the bait up to allow the excess to simply run off onto a piece of cardboard or other disposable material. 

It can also be purchased in a spray can if you don't want to mess around with mixing it. If you spray it, you will get thinner coats and need to spray multiple times to protect the paint work.

If I were to do this, I would use envirotex, even if it meant applying multiple coats and longer curing times, because the envirotex is a bit more shock absorbent and much less brittle than Devcon 2 ton epoxy. 

Because it is a tiny bit softer and less prone to chipping, it would be a better choice for application over metal-based baits such as a spinnerbait or spoon. 

Metal baits have the propensity to expand in the heat of the sun during normal fishing conditions and the envirotex will "give" a bit and not be so inclined to chip. It will also hold up much better if the baits contact rocks or wood when you're fishing around structure.

Applying epoxy (either envirotex or Devcon 2 ton epoxy) sounds complicated but it is not. Just brush it on and it levels itself out perfectly as it dries and cures.

Epoxy is a wonderful way of protecting a variety of baits. Epoxy is not buoyant and will not cause a spinnerbait to have a tendency to "float."

If you tie bucktails of any type, you can also apply epoxy over the area where wrap the threads to hold it in place.

Devcon 2 ton epoxy is available at any Walmart in the paint department. It is also useful for a variety of household applications. It is an excellent material to repair the guides on a fishing rod, if they get knocked loose or the thread on them gets torn or frayed.

Envirotex lite is available at Michael's craft stores or Pat Cattans craft stores.
If you buy the stuff you have to mix, it is a simply two part mix; just mix it carefully on a 50/50 basis. By purchasing the stuff you have to mix, you'll save money and have it around for a variety of repairs. It can protect a lot of things we use for hunting, fishing, camping, along with tools, woodwork, furniture, etc.

*As to choices of paint types*, almost any enamel or acrylic paint will work really. After it is under the epoxy, its pretty much bulletproof.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks a lot for the info...especially vc1111 i had to read it over a few times and print it out just so i could get all of it lol, only one question about that epoxy does it leave an odor after applying it?


----------

